# Laptop für ca. 8/900€ Entscheidungshilfe!



## Mopedcruiser (21. November 2010)

*Laptop für ca. 8/900€ Entscheidungshilfe!*

Hallo
bin recht neu hier und habe mich bei Hardware und vor allem Mobiler Hardware schon seit längerer Zeit nicht auf dem laufenden gehalten!
Jedenfalls suche ich jetzt einen Laptop für ca. 8/900€ der teilweise Spieletauglich ist!
Also es reicht, wenn man aktuelle Games auf low -middle zocken kann..
Spiele eher älter...

Wurde von einigen von euch ja jetzt super augeklärt und suche folgendes:

->core i5 min. 460m o.b.
->Da ich nicht das finde wo ich suche 15" mit min. 1600:900 Auflösung aber am besten FULL HD
->4GB Ram
->5850/GT445M oder besser 1GB ist ja wohl klar^^ Achja und Austauschbar ist noch wichtig!!!!

Wunschmäßig:
->HDMI, WLAN, Gamerdesign! (USB 3.0)

Achja auch keine standard Hersteller und wenn dann nur Vorzeigbare wie MSI, Asus oder...


Finde Deviltech, Mysn und hawkforce nicht schlecht finde da aber nicht das was ich suche in meinem Preisbereich
gibts vlt noch ähnliche Hersteller??!!

Also ich konnte bis jetzt nichts finden also bitte ich um eure Hilfe!!! 
Also ich hoffe auf eure hilfe!!!
LG


----------



## ThorstenHeiko (21. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*

Der hier:

Notebooks > ACER > Travelmate > Acer Travelmate 5740G-5464G64Mnss bei notebooksbilliger.de

Den werde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch selbst kaufen


----------



## Mopedcruiser (21. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*



ThorstenHeiko schrieb:


> Der hier:
> 
> Notebooks > ACER > Travelmate > Acer Travelmate 5740G-5464G64Mnss bei notebooksbilliger.de
> 
> Den werde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch selbst kaufen


Naja recht schwache antwort... Und das ich kein Acer will hast du überlesen?


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Naja recht schwache antwort... Und das ich kein Acer will hast du überlesen?



schwache antwort?
naja geht ne. glaub du weißt nicht, dass acer das optimum an leistung für den kleinen geldbeutel ist. wer viel leistung haben und will echt wenig ausgeben mag, dder sollte erst recht acer in augenschein nehmen.
bin zwar nich verfechter von acer produkten, aber in diesem falle schon.
asus und viel leistung wird eig schwierig. msi, könnteno h hinhauen.
aber dir sollte bewusst sein,dass falls viel leistung bei 800 bei rumkommt, spricht i5, oder sogar i7 und ne gute gfk, dann darfst du keine wunderwerke in sachen verarbeitung erwartung.
die verarbeitung ist bei solchen geräten eher mittelmaß, wenn überhaupt.

ich würde an deiner stelle verstärkt nach acer schauen


----------



## ThorstenHeiko (21. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*

BlackMaster hat alles gesagt. Und das du keinen Acer willst, stand so bis zu deinem Edit auch nicht da.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (21. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*



ThorstenHeiko schrieb:


> BlackMaster hat alles gesagt. Und das du keinen Acer willst, stand so bis zu deinem Edit auch nicht da.


Ist mir dann danach aufgefallen, das des entscheidene Wort gefehlt hat...

Naja bin aber nich von Acer begeistert... MSI oder so wäre mir schon lieber...
Notebooks > Gaming & Highend > MSI GE603-i5447W7P *Intel Core i5, NVIDIA Fermi GT 1GB* bei notebooksbilliger.de
Was haltet ihr von dem??
oder vlt ein Deviltech Hellfire???


----------



## ThorstenHeiko (21. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*

Der MSI ist nicht schlecht, allerdings ist der Acer den ich schon gepostet habe billiger und hat die selbe Leistung. Was hast du gegen Acer?


----------



## Alex555 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*

Was hältst du von den neuen Dell XPS notebooks? Dell XPS-Notebooks | Dell Deutschland 

Deviltech sollte in Ordnung gehen.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (21. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*



ThorstenHeiko schrieb:


> Der MSI ist nicht schlecht, allerdings ist der Acer den ich schon gepostet habe billiger und hat die selbe Leistung. Was hast du gegen Acer?





Alex555 schrieb:


> Was hältst du von den neuen Dell XPS notebooks? Dell XPS-Notebooks | Dell Deutschland
> 
> Deviltech sollte in Ordnung gehen.


Schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, allgemein zum Hersteller und ich finde die sehen optisch am langweiligsten aus...

Dell ist von der P/L her i-wie *******...  Und davon halt ich auch ned so viel...

Ich will auch einen der Optisch en bissel was hermacht... Also schon halbwegs nach Gaming aussieht...!!!


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, allgemein zum Hersteller und ich finde die sehen optisch am langweiligsten aus...
> 
> Dell ist von der P/L her i-wie *******...  Und halt ich auch ned so viel...
> 
> Ich will auch einen der Optisch en bissel was hermacht... Also schon nach Gaming aussieht...!!!



nach gamin aussehn?
dann kauf dir n asus gamernotebook, das g73 oder so.
da hast du ordentlihc gamer drin und auch optisch siehts nach gamer aus.
im 800 euro preissegment findest du eh keine reinen gamernotebooks. sind eig alles mulitmedianotebooks, womit du zocken kannst.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (21. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*



BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> nach gamin aussehn?
> dann kauf dir n asus gamernotebook, das g73 oder so.
> da hast du ordentlihc gamer drin und auch optisch siehts nach gamer aus.
> im 800 euro preissegment findest du eh keine reinen gamernotebooks. sind eig alles mulitmedianotebooks, womit du zocken kannst.


Kannst du dir kaufen...
Deshalb ja ein MSI oder DevilTech, die sehen jedenfallst besser aus als Acer...

Und wenn es doch ein Acer werden sollte, wovon ich aber im Mom nicht viel halte.. Dann der hier:
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspire+7745g+5464g50mnks+der+gamer


----------



## Mopedcruiser (23. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*

Also ich möchte die Graffikkarten mal mit Desktopkarten verglichen haben, kann das jemand...
Wäre mal ganz interessant wie wieviel power so ne GT425 oder HD5650 ect. hat...


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*

Ne 5650 ist da zur Zeit das stärkste für den Preis. Die entspricht in etwa einer Desktop 5570. 

Und warum ist Dir das Aussehen so wichtig? Wenn Du das beste für Gaming willst, solltest Du das mal ganz weit nach hinten schieben. oder ist Dir rumposen mit dem Teil wichtiger als die Leistung?   und Acer ist da nicht schlechter als die anderen Firmen, die zu dem Preis ne ähnliche Leistung bieten.

hier wäre noch ein Toshiba mit ner 5650 und nem core i5: Toshiba Satellite Pro L650-17P (PSK1KE-010015GR) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Mopedcruiser (23. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ne 5650 ist da zur Zeit das stärkste für den Preis. Die entspricht in etwa einer Desktop 5570.
> 
> Und warum ist Dir das Aussehen so wichtig? Wenn Du das beste für Gaming willst, solltest Du das mal ganz weit nach hinten schieben. oder ist Dir rumposen mit dem Teil wichtiger als die Leistung?   und Acer ist da nicht schlechter als die anderen Firmen, die zu dem Preis ne ähnliche Leistung bieten.
> 
> hier wäre noch ein Toshiba mit ner 5650 und nem core i5: Toshiba Satellite Pro L650-17P (PSK1KE-010015GR) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Naja finde ja das es nur nach "etwas" aussehen sollte und normal ist i-wo langweilig...
Schau dir mal das von meinem Vorletzten Post an, da hab ich ne 5850 drinn, mit welcher kann man die vergleichen??

Hab grad was Gailes entdeckt: Was haltet ihr vond diesem Lenovo


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*

Die 5850 mit GDDR3 ist etwas schneller als die 5650. Schwer zu sagen, welcher Desktopkarte die entspricht, aber ich würd sagen nicht ganz einer 5750. Unter 1000€ ist das die beste Karte, aber halt 17 Zoll-Notebook. 

Die karte im Lenovo ist nen Tick besser als die 5650. Aber nicht viel.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (24. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Die 5850 mit GDDR3 ist etwas schneller als die 5650. Schwer zu sagen, welcher Desktopkarte die entspricht, aber ich würd sagen nicht ganz einer 5750. Unter 1000€ ist das die beste Karte, aber halt 17 Zoll-Notebook.
> 
> Die karte im Lenovo ist nen Tick besser als die 5650. Aber nicht viel.


Gut ok, dann ist die 5730 auch ned wirklich besser oder??
Der Lenovo hätte halt nen i7 drinn... 
Ist die GT425 eign besser als dioe 5650??
Also laut FPS  sieht die bei Noteboockcheck jedenfalls besser aus..


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*

Ein i7 bringt bei so ner Karte nix. Die 5750 ist vlt. 5%, in manchen Spielen vlt. auch mal 10% schneller als eine 5650, wenn überhaupt.

Und wegen der 425m: wenn ich da bei den aktuellen Spielen bei "mittel" schaue, ist die 5650 entweder gleichgut oder bei jedem zweiten Spiel sogar besser.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (24. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ein i7 bringt bei so ner Karte nix. Die 5750 ist vlt. 5%, in manchen Spielen vlt. auch mal 10% schneller als eine 5650, wenn überhaupt.
> 
> Und wegen der 425m: wenn ich da bei den aktuellen Spielen bei "mittel" schaue, ist die 5650 entweder gleichgut oder bei jedem zweiten Spiel sogar besser.


Was soll das genau heißen, das der bei sochlchen Karten nix bringt??
Ist der zu schnell??
Naja wenn ich den für den Preis bekomme, warum auch ned nehmen und wer weiß, vlt tausch ich die Grafikkarte ja mal...


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*

Ein Quadcore bringt nur bei wenigen Spielen einen Vorteil, und dann auch nur bei Grafikmodi, für die eine 5650/5730 zu schwach ist - daher bringt ein Quad nix. Und Graka tauschen ist meistens nicht möglich bzw, nicht sinnvoll, weil sehr teuer und mit möglichen unabsehbaren Problemen verbunden.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (24. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*

Und normal als MultimediaGerät, könnte man da nen Quadcore gebrauchen oder eher ned...


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*

Nicht wirklich. Es gibt vlt. das ein oder andere Videoediting-Tool oder CAD-Tool, das von 4 Kernen profitiert, aber dann ist trotzdem noch die Frage, ob 4x1.6 GHz wirklich mehr bringt als 2x2,5GHz.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (24. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*

Aha ok, also wäre der i5 mit 2,66Ghz Stanardtackt genau das richtige für mich??


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*

Ja, das wäre meiner Meinung nach optimal für so eine Karte.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (25. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*

Mhmm ok, aber wie lange wird so einer noch aktuell sein??
Wird mir die Leistung für ca. 2 Jahre reichen??

Achja und hat vlt jemand mal bei Notebookcheck das aktuelle DevilTech Hellfire gesehen??
Mir bringt der  nur ein veraltetes...


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*

Man kann nie sagen, welche Grafikleistung in 2 Jahren verlangt wird. Aber knapp wird es auf jeden Fall, selbst mit einem Notebook für 1500€ mit ner 5870 oder 460m, denn eine zB Desktop 5770 ist ja schon stärker, und dass die in 2 Jahren noch problemlos jedes Spiel packt, ist unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (25. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*

Mir gings eign eher um die CPU bei Grafik ist das ja i-wie logisch...


----------



## NuTSkuL (25. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*

bin mir nich sicher, ob das hier so gut hinpasst, aber muss ich unbedingt los werden 
ich finde das toshiba u500 unheimlich genial. is n 13,3 zöller, aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war preis/leistung da nicht so gut. aber müsste es auch mit nem i5 geben.
so, das musste jetzt einfach mit hierrein


----------



## Mopedcruiser (25. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> bin mir nich sicher, ob das hier so gut hinpasst, aber muss ich unbedingt los werden
> ich finde das toshiba u500 unheimlich genial. is n 13,3 zöller, aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war preis/leistung da nicht so gut. aber müsste es auch mit nem i5 geben.
> so, das musste jetzt einfach mit hierrein


Tut mir leid, aber dein Tipp ist nicht hilfreich... 
Ich wüsste gar nicht was ich mit 13zoll anfangen soll...


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Mir gings eign eher um die CPU bei Grafik ist das ja i-wie logisch...


 

Also, wenn in 2 Jahren ein SPiel mind. nen guten Quad voraussetzt, dann auch eine deutlich bessere Graka. Die Spiele, denen eine 5730 oder 5650 reicht, denen reicht auch ein gut getakteter Dualcore - egal wann sie rauskommen werden.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (25. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, wenn in 2 Jahren ein SPiel mind. nen guten Quad voraussetzt, dann auch eine deutlich bessere Graka. Die Spiele, denen eine 5730 oder 5650 reicht, denen reicht auch ein gut getakteter Dualcore - egal wann sie rauskommen werden.


Aha ok, danke!!


----------



## Mopedcruiser (28. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*

Hab da noch ne Frage:
Ist der DDR3 Ram der selbe wie für den Desktop PC oder braucht man da nen specielen bzw anderen??


----------



## Continental (28. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*

Das ist So-Dimm im Notebook, dieser ist ungefähr nur halb so groß und läst sich unter keinen umstäneden mit dem vom Pc verwechseln.
Würde auch das Acer empfeheln, ist ein sehr gutes Notebook. Und die 5850 packt Cyrsis Wahrhead auf max Auflösug ( 1600x900 ) mit 4xAA und hoch bis sehr hoch gestellte Qualität. Woher ich das weis, mein Freund hat das selbe Notebook.
Was ich auch noch empfelen kann ist ein Medion x7811 kostet aber rund 900 Euro und ist damit Teurer als dein Budget hat aber eine 5870 und den Intel i7-720QM. Also 4 Kerne. Und weil es ein Medion ist, also im von MSI teile beziieht kann man dieses noch mit MSI Afterburner übertakten. Würde ich aber nur machen wenn man den Gehäuse Deckel ab macht und einen Slim Lüfter uber Usb anschließt, es geht allerdings die Garantie verloren.

MfG Continental


----------



## Mopedcruiser (28. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*

Ok schau mir den mal an, such grad nach Laptop RAM kann aber niergendso welchen finden (ausser bei hardwareversand und da ist sehr mikrige auswahl)...
Also ich kann niegendso für 900€ finden...


----------



## Continental (28. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Ok schau mir den mal an, such grad nach Laptop RAM kann aber niergendso welchen finden (ausser bei hardwareversand und da ist sehr mikrige auswahl)...



Kein Problem, alternate.de hat eine große Auswahl, notebooksbilliger.de hat unter Hardware auch welche. Müsste dort am billigsten sein. Und mindfactory.de sollte auch welche haben, dort kenn ich aber keine Preise. So alles in allem sollte man für 8192 MB aus zwei Riegeln bei 1066 Mhz und CL7  nicht mehr als 130 ( ab 115 ) Euro zahlen.

MfG Continental


----------



## Mopedcruiser (28. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*

Naja Alternate ist seeehr teuer gegenüber anderen, hab jetzt mal bei Geizhals geschaut und finde da ebenfalls mikrige auswahl...


----------



## Continental (28. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Naja Alternate ist seeehr teuer gegenüber anderen, hab jetzt mal bei Geizhals geschaut und finde da ebenfalls mikrige auswahl...



Was suchst du denn genau ? Weil alternate.de ist gar nicht all so teuer.

MfG Continental


----------



## Mopedcruiser (28. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*

Sagmal wo haste eign den Medion für unter 1050€ gesehen???

Nen anständigen 4GB Ram 1 Riegel 1333Mhz DDR3, doch alternate ist sehr teuer und ich zahl keine 8€ versand für RAM, aber ich schätze das es allgemein sehr wenig auswahl gibt...


----------



## Continental (28. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Sagmal wo haste eign den Medion für unter 1050€ gesehen???
> 
> Nen anständigen 4GB Ram Riegel 1333Mhz DDR3, doch alternate ist sehr teuer und ich zahl keine 8€ versand für RAM, aber ich schätze das es allgemein sehr wenig auswahl gibt...



ebay.de und medion.de sollte den eigentlich für unter 950 haben. Der kam mitte April für 999 Euro auf den Markt. Aber gib mal x7811 bei google.de ein vielleicht gibt es dort ein paar Seiten. Habe ihn mal bei ebay von einem Händler vor ca. Monaten füt 899 Euro gesehen.

MfG Continental


----------



## Mopedcruiser (28. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*

Also bei Medion.de kostet er 1049€ und ganz doof bin ich auch nicht google spuckt nix günstigeres aus...


----------



## Continental (28. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Also bei Medion.de kostet er 1049€ und ganz doof bin ich auch nicht google spuckt nix günstigeres aus...



Schlecht, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Aber das Acer ist ja auch nicht schlecht und hat eine gute Allgemeinausttatung. Zum Design, wirklich "scharf" aussehende Notebooks wie das von ASUS bekommst du auch schon ab 800 Euro aber das hat dann eine schwache Ausstattung für das Geld.

MfG Continental


----------



## Mopedcruiser (28. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€*

Hab mich so ziemlich für das Hellfire entschieden, deswegen such ich auch 4GB RAM...
Würde es sich mittlerweile eign lohnen en Bluraylaufwerk oder Brenner zu nehmen???


----------



## Continental (28. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*

Musst du selbst wissen. Wenn du keine Fernseher oder keine Freunde hast die Bluray haben, wird sich der vorteil wohl in Grenzen halten.
MfG Continental


----------



## Mopedcruiser (28. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*



Continental schrieb:


> Musst du selbst wissen. Wenn du keine Fernseher oder keine Freunde hast die Bluray haben, wird sich der vorteil wohl in Grenzen halten.
> MfG Continental


Öhm was hat die entscheidung meinem Fernseher oder mit Kumpels zu tuen?????????


----------



## Continental (28. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Öhm was hat die entscheidung meinem Fernseher oder mit Kumpels zu tuen?????????




Sry war nicht gut erklärt. Ich meine, wenn du einen Fernseher mit Full HD Auflösung hast und diesen gerne mal an das Notebook anschließen möchtest oder du allgemein schon BluRay nutzt und dann mit der Disc immer hin und her rennen kannst dann ist das Nütztlich. Oder wenn eben deine Freunde BluRay nutzten sollten, sodass du die Discs gelgentlich von ihnen ausleißt. Aber wenn du so wie ich ein BluRay-Player im Notebook hast, dein Notebook kein Full HD Display besitzt und deine Freunde auch kein BluRay nutzen müsstest du dir eben eine neue Sammlung anlegen. Und ich z.B. möchte mir keine Sammlung anlegen, da ich wenn ich im Laden bin immer denke "mmmmh 20 Prozent billiger, dann nehme ich doch eine DVD". Mir ist aber auch bewusst das Full HD richtig gut aussieht, wirklich gut. Auch wenn man es nicht komplett auflösen kann sieht es besser aus.

MfG Continental


----------



## Mopedcruiser (29. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*



Continental schrieb:


> Sry war nicht gut erklärt. Ich meine, wenn du einen Fernseher mit Full HD Auflösung hast und diesen gerne mal an das Notebook anschließen möchtest oder du allgemein schon BluRay nutzt und dann mit der Disc immer hin und her rennen kannst dann ist das Nütztlich. Oder wenn eben deine Freunde BluRay nutzten sollten, sodass du die Discs gelgentlich von ihnen ausleißt. Aber wenn du so wie ich ein BluRay-Player im Notebook hast, dein Notebook kein Full HD Display besitzt und deine Freunde auch kein BluRay nutzen müsstest du dir eben eine neue Sammlung anlegen. Und ich z.B. möchte mir keine Sammlung anlegen, da ich wenn ich im Laden bin immer denke "mmmmh 20 Prozent billiger, dann nehme ich doch eine DVD". Mir ist aber auch bewusst das Full HD richtig gut aussieht, wirklich gut. Auch wenn man es nicht komplett auflösen kann sieht es besser aus.
> 
> MfG Continental



Aha ok, naja werd mir schon en Laptop mit Full HD holen, ebenso hab ich mehrere Full HD Monitore im Haus das wäre kein Problem...
War halt die Zukunftsüberlegung... Obs des jetzt schon bringt oder ned... Nicht nur für Filme i-wann werden ja auch Games auf BlueRay produziert (bzw. gebrannt) oder etwa nicht???


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*

Also, bis Games auf BRay kommen, das dauert noch, und dann kann man sich immer noch ein LW nachkaufen.

Und FullHD bei so nem kleinen Display? Da hast Du bei Anwendungen usw. Mini-Symbole, halte ich für wenig sinnvoll. und den Unterschied der "besseren" Graifk in Games oder Filmen wirst Du kaum merken. dafür muss aber die Graka dann bei games mehr ackern.


----------



## Continental (29. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Aha ok, naja werd mir schon en Laptop mit Full HD holen, ebenso hab ich mehrere Full HD Monitore im Haus das wäre kein Problem...
> War halt die Zukunftsüberlegung... Obs des jetzt schon bringt oder ned... Nicht nur für Filme i-wann werden ja auch Games auf BlueRay produziert (bzw. gebrannt) oder etwa nicht???




Wenn du Full HD auflösen kannst und dir der Mehrpeis nichts ausmacht, dann ist BluRay auf jeden Fall keine Fehlinvestiton. BluRay ist wie schon erwähnt nicht nur bei Full HD eine Leistungssteigerung, sondern auch schon bei HD Displays. Da ich bereits ein BluRay-Laufwerk besitzte habe ich mir schon mal einen Film in BluRay gekauft und den Full HD Monitor meines Freundes angeschlossen. Die Qualitätssteigerung ist genial finde ich persönlich. Aber der beste Vergleich ist wenn du dieses Video mal anschaust ( oder bei google Bilder vergleichst ), dann kannst du sehen ob BluRay sich für dich eignet oder ob der Qualitätsunterschied für dich zu klein ist. Hoffe nur das Video ist nicht so stark nachbearbeitet, da ich es aber auch schon live gesehen habe ist der Unterschied wie in diesem Video angegeben annähernd zutreffend.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhEjtjSPlt4

MfG Continental


----------



## Mopedcruiser (30. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*



Continental schrieb:


> Wenn du Full HD auflösen kannst und dir der Mehrpeis nichts ausmacht, dann ist BluRay auf jeden Fall keine Fehlinvestiton. BluRay ist wie schon erwähnt nicht nur bei Full HD eine Leistungssteigerung, sondern auch schon bei HD Displays. Da ich bereits ein BluRay-Laufwerk besitzte habe ich mir schon mal einen Film in BluRay gekauft und den Full HD Monitor meines Freundes angeschlossen. Die Qualitätssteigerung ist genial finde ich persönlich. Aber der beste Vergleich ist wenn du dieses Video mal anschaust ( oder bei google Bilder vergleichst ), dann kannst du sehen ob BluRay sich für dich eignet oder ob der Qualitätsunterschied für dich zu klein ist. Hoffe nur das Video ist nicht so stark nachbearbeitet, da ich es aber auch schon live gesehen habe ist der Unterschied wie in diesem Video angegeben annähernd zutreffend.
> YouTube - Blu-ray vs. DVD Comparison [720p HD video]
> 
> MfG Continental


Also ich muss erlich sagen, das der vergleich be Bildern nix bringt... 

Ich sehe bei deinem Video schon einen Unterschied, allerdings ist das angenliche DVD dort bei mir eher VHC oder einfach nur unschärfer als das angebliche Blueray... Wobei das Blueray bei mir schon eher normal DVD wäre^^ Man bräuchte richtige vergleiche...
Sollte die Blueray eign nicht auch besseren Ton mit sich bringen???


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*

Theoretisch hast Du bei BluRay eine ANDERE digitale Tonspur, die auch theoretisch besser sein kann, aber ob die nun besser klingt oder nicht, das hängt von der Abmschung seitens der Produzenten ab UND natürlich auch von Deiner Soundhardware. Bei Anlagen für "nur" 1000€ (mit Boxen) hört man oft nicht mal nen UNterschied zwischen normalem DD und DTS, da merkst Du dann auch keinen Unterschied zu anderen Soundformaten. Also, das klingt dann zwar schon "anders", aber nicht "besser" oder "schlechter"


----------



## Mopedcruiser (30. November 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Theoretisch hast Du bei BluRay eine ANDERE digitale Tonspur, die auch theoretisch besser sein kann, aber ob die nun besser klingt oder nicht, das hängt von der Abmschung seitens der Produzenten ab UND natürlich auch von Deiner Soundhardware. Bei Anlagen für "nur" 1000€ (mit Boxen) hört man oft nicht mal nen UNterschied zwischen normalem DD und DTS, da merkst Du dann auch keinen Unterschied zu anderen Soundformaten. Also, das klingt dann zwar schon "anders", aber nicht "besser" oder "schlechter"


Aha ok Danke, dann lohnt sichs eh ned, weil BRay Filme eh viel zu teuer sind...


----------



## Mopedcruiser (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*

Kann man eign auch i-wo Grafikkarten kaufen ich finde keine Mobilen??


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*

zB bei MXM Upgrade Home Page - aber das ist teuer und geht auch nicht immer, obwohl die Bauart theoretisch passt. Graka beim Notebooks aufrüsten ist nur ganz ganz ganz selten lohnenswert.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*

Möchte nur mal die aufpreise die se in laptops draufschlagen mit dem vergleichen... Warum geht das eign selten die werden auch in die MB reingesteckt und befestigt oder nicht??
Also das hat mir jetzt eign nichts gebracht...


----------



## Continental (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*

Ja Teils, aber die meisten sind Onboardgrafikkarten, auch ein Problem mit dem Wechsel sind die Verschiedenen Anortnungen der Chips auf den jeweiligen Karten, sodass das platzieren dadurch gestört wird, dass der alte Notebookkühlkörper nicht auf die neue Grafikkarte passt. Auch der Stromverbrauch der neuen Karte kann das Netzteil überlasten.

Hier ein paar Preise:
GTX 480m ca. 600 €
GTX 470m ca. 450 €
GTX 460m ca. 250 €
GTX 285m ca. 300 €
GTX 280m ca. 300€
9800m GT ca. 200€
9600m GT ca. 120 €
FX 3800m ca. 1250€
FX 2800m ca. 750€
5870 Mobility ca. 300€
4870 Mobility ca. 200€

Da es keinen festen Markt gibt können die Preise stark abweichen. Mysn verlangt meines Wissens nach für eine zweite GTX 480m über 750 € Aufpreis in einem ihrer Notebooks. Das sind die Preise die man Grob zahlen muss, maches kann bei dem ein oder anderen Verkäufter bestimmt noch um einiges billiger sein.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Möchte nur mal die aufpreise die se in laptops draufschlagen mit dem vergleichen...


 dazu brauchst Du doch nicht wissen, was die Karten einzeln kosten, sondern Du musst nur schauen, wieviel schneller ein Notebook ist, wenn es zB 100 oder 200 € mehr kostet.




> Warum geht das eign selten die werden auch in die MB reingesteckt und befestigt oder nicht??


  Du hast überhaupt nicht den platz wie bei nem PC. Bei nem PC ist ja drumherum alles leer, bei nem Notebook aber ist kaum Platz, da kommt dann noch das Problem dazu, wie man das kühlen kann. Daher hast Du zB bei 15,6 Zoll auch keine Karten besser als eine 5650, erst seit kurzem "sogar" eine 5850, weil es einfach schwerer ist, so eine karte zu kühlen in so einem kleinen Gehäuse.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*

Mhmm mittlerweile glaube ich es lohnt sich schon eher eine 5850 zu holen statt ne GT425M oder eine 5650... Um wieviel % wäre die denn besser??

Ich glaube ich geb dann auch en bissel mehr aus... also so um die 900€ kriegt man des mit FULL HD Monitor und USB 3.0 hin??


----------



## Continental (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Mhmm mittlerweile glaube ich es lohnt sich schon eher eine 5850 zu holen statt ne GT425M oder eine 5650... Um wieviel % wäre die denn besser??
> 
> Ich glaube ich geb dann auch en bissel mehr aus... also so um die 900€ kriegt man des mit FULL HD Monitor und USB 3.0 hin??




Eine 5850 hat ca. 135 % der Leistung einer GT 425.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*

5650: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 - Notebookcheck.net Tech

5850: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

aber aufpassen: die presiwerteren mir ner 5850 haben GDDR3, und dann gelten eher die schwächeren Benchmarkwerte - klick mal auf die Werte, zB bei BC BC2 auf die FPS-Werte, da kommen dann Details, wo auch steht, was für RAM die Graka hat


----------



## Mopedcruiser (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*

Aha ok, also lohnt sich eine eine höhere GPU schon, finde aber keine passende CPU (min. i5 460M am besten 560 o.h.) und passender Auflösung (min. 1600:900) ect.
Will min. 16.4" u. wenns geht USB 3.0...

Kann man eign die CPU bei jedem Lappi tauschen (also nur auf Sockel achten) oder geht das bei den meisten wieder nich??

Hab grad Notebooks mit einer HD6550 gesehen, ist die besser als eine 5650 o.ä.??? oder was wäre das für eine...
Quelle: http://www.hoh.de/default.aspx?CF=p...=10103&tduid=5bb9c860a283f07053acd608ab9edaad


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*

CPU geht schon eher, aber auch da muss man aufpassen, ob das Kühlkonzeot reicht, und einzelne NotebookCPUs sind auch teuer.

Ob Du aber nun nen i5-450 oder 460 hast, ist Jacke wie Hose. Auch ein 560 ist nicht VIEL besser für gaming.

Wegen anderer Grakas: in den Links, die ich gepostet hab, hast Du rechts ne Liste, da sind Links alle verfügbaren karten zu sehen. Zu der 6550 steht da, dass es eine umbenannte 5650 ist, die auch GDDR5-RAM fähig ist. In erschwinglichen Notebooks hat die aber auch nur GDDR3 und ist daher dann also wohl gleich stark wie eine 5650.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*



Herbboy schrieb:


> CPU geht schon eher, aber auch da muss man aufpassen, ob das Kühlkonzeot reicht, und einzelne NotebookCPUs sind auch teuer.
> 
> Ob Du aber nun nen i5-450 oder 460 hast, ist Jacke wie Hose. Auch ein 560 ist nicht VIEL besser für gaming.
> 
> Wegen anderer Grakas: in den Links, die ich gepostet hab, hast Du rechts ne Liste, da sind Links alle verfügbaren karten zu sehen. Zu der 6550 steht da, dass es eine umbenannte 5650 ist, die auch GDDR5-RAM fähig ist. In erschwinglichen Notebooks hat die aber auch nur GDDR3 und ist daher dann also wohl gleich stark wie eine 5650.


Naja also 2,8Ghz wollt ich min. zum Zocken...
Sieht halt schon besser aus als 2,66Ghz dann oder so..

Was genau ist eign der Unterscheid zwischen GDDR3 und DDR3?? Und um wieviel besser ist 5 dann??


----------



## Continental (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 800€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Aha ok, also lohnt sich eine eine höhere GPU schon, finde aber keine passende CPU (min. i5 460M am besten 560 o.h.) und passender Auflösung (min. 1600:900) ect.
> Will min. 16.4" u. wenns geht USB 3.0...
> 
> Kann man eign die CPU bei jedem Lappi tauschen (also nur auf Sockel achten) oder geht das bei den meisten wieder nich??
> ...




CPU tauschen ist sehr einfach, die i5 und i7 laufen über den selben Chipsatz. Sie verbrauchen zwischen 35 bis 55 Watt.
i3                35 Watt
i5                35 Watt
i7 2 Core      35 Watt
i7 4 Core      45 Watt
i7 4 Extreme 55 Watt

Allerdings verbrauchen sie in der tatsächlichen Benutztung weniger. Aber wenn man von einem i3 auf einen i7 4 Core wechselt, könnte es passieren, das man diesen Untervolten muss. Das Bios sollte eigentlich den neue Prozessor problemlos erkennen und mit diesem arbeiten. Die erhöhte Abwärme sollte eigentlich auch keine Rolle spielen.  

Preise :
i7-940xm  650 €
i7-840qm  320 €
i7-820qm  220 €
i7-720qm  180 €
i7-640m    220 €
i5-580m    180 €

Bei einem eBay Shop, dieser ist schön billig und vertrauenswürdig. Ich hoffe dies gilt nicht als Werbung. Könnte bei dem ein oder anderen auch noch billiger sein.


----------



## Continental (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Naja also 2,8Ghz wollt ich min. zum Zocken...
> Sieht halt schon besser aus als 2,66Ghz dann oder so..
> 
> Was genau ist eign der Unterscheid zwischen GDDR3 und DDR3?? Und um wieviel besser ist 5 dann??



Der unterschied zwischen GDDR und DDR ist eigentlich nur das der GDDR auf der Grafikkarte liegt. GDDR5 braucht weniger Volt wie GDDR3 und läuft meines wissens nach über Quadchannel statt Dualchanne, will aber nichts fallsches sagen. Dies ermöglicht einen höheren Datenduchsatz.

Oh und natürich haben die GDDR5 Chips eine höhere Tacktung wie GDDR3.

Sry für den Doppelpost, habe aber keine Ahnung wie man zwei Zitate in eine Nachricht packt.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*



Continental schrieb:


> Der unterschied zwischen GDDR und DDR ist eigentlich nur das der GDDR auf der Grafikkarte liegt. GDDR5 braucht weniger Volt wie GDDR3 und läuft meines wissens nach über Quadchannel statt Dualchanne, will aber nichts fallsches sagen.


Naja hat mir wenig gebracht^^
auf der Grafikkarte liegt??????? hää

Könnt ihr mir vlt bei der Laptopsuche helfen ich finde sonst echt nix...


----------



## Continental (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Naja hat mir wenig gebracht^^
> auf der Grafikkarte liegt??????? hää
> 
> Könnt ihr mir vlt bei der Laptopsuche helfen ich finde sonst echt nix...




Naja GDDR3 ist für die Grafikkarte optimierter DDR, er hat niederiger Latenzenzen, ja ich such dir mal ein paar Modelle raus, wie viel möchtest du für ein Notebook ausgeben und wie viel für den CPU. Ich meine wenn du den CPU wechseln willst, sind es dann ca. 200 Euro für einen Quadcore Cpu und weitere 700 Euro für einen PC mit schwachem i3, dafür aber guter Grafikkarte und USB 3.0 ?


Soeben ist mir noch eingefallen, du kannst auch gucken, das du eine Grafikkarte mit der selben Grundarchitektur bekommst, meines wissens noch hatten die 8700m GT, die 9600m GS, die 9600m GT und die GT 220m die selbe Grundarchitektur. Ein Notebook mit einer 9600m GS war noch vor rund 1-1,5 Jaren 100-150 billiger wie eines mit einer 8700m GT war aber nahezu Poblemlos auf das Niveau einer 8700m GT zu übertakten. Da man den Vcore auf Standart lassen konnte, gab es auch keinen wirklich großen Wärmezuwachs. Der Wärmezuwachs fand nur statt, weil die Grafikkarte durch das übertakten keinen Stromsparmodus kannte und somit im Idle auch schon hohe Temperaturen hatte.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*



Continental schrieb:


> Naja GDDR3 ist für die Grafikkarte optimierter DDR, er hat niederiger Latenzenzen, ja ich such dir mal ein paar Modelle raus, wie viel möchtest du für ein Notebook ausgeben und wie viel für den CPU. Ich meine wenn du den CPU wechseln willst, sind es dann ca. 200 Euro für einen Quadcore Cpu und weitere 700 Euro für einen PC mit schwachem i3, dafür aber guter Grafikkarte und USB 3.0 ?
> 
> 
> Soeben ist mir noch eingefallen, du kannst auch gucken, das du eine Grafikkarte mit der selben Grundarchitektur bekommst, meines wissens noch hatten die 8700m GT, die 9600m GS, die 9600m GT und die GT 220m die selbe Grundarchitektur. Ein Notebook mit einer 9600m GS war noch vor rund 1-1,5 Jaren 100-150 billiger wie eines mit einer 8700m GT war aber nahezu Poblemlos auf das Niveau einer 8700m GT zu übertakten. Da man den Vcore auf Standart lassen konnte, gab es auch keinen wirklich großen Wärmezuwachs. Der Wärmezuwachs fand nur statt, weil die Grafikkarte durch das übertakten keinen Stromsparmodus kannte und somit im Idle auch schon hohe Temperaturen hatte.



Also was ich haben möchte steht alles im Startbeitrag, hatte mir nur überlegt jetzt einen Dualcore zu kaufen der im Turboboost min. 2,8Ghz hat und dann halt in 1 - 1,5 Jahren oder so wenn es sich lohnt nen Quadcore reinbauen i7 840QM zum beispiel, wenn der sich dann vom Preis her lohnt...
USB 3.0 wäre schon ein Wunsch, das kann man ja nicht Nachrüsten.. Und wenn möglich auch eins wo man die GPU wechseln kann...

Das untere von dir, was willste damit sagen??


----------



## Continental (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Also was ich haben möchte steht alles im Startbeitrag, hatte mir nur überlegt jetzt einen Dualcore zu kaufen der im Turboboost min. 2,8Ghz hat und dann halt in 1 - 1,5 Jahren oder so wenn es sich lohnt nen Quadcore reinbauen i7 840QM zum beispiel, wenn der sich dann vom Preis her lohnt...
> USB 3.0 wäre schon ein Wunsch, das kann man ja nicht Nachrüsten.. Und wenn möglich auch eins wo man die GÜU wechseln kann...
> 
> Das untere von dir, was willste damit sagen??



Was heißt GÜU ? Ja dein Startbeitrag habe ich gelesen, also, du willst ein Notebook was momentan 899 Euro kostet, bei dem du dann im laufe der Zeit die CPU wechseln kannst, um dir Performence zu verbessern. Mit dem unteren Text möchte ich sagen, das man bei dem Kauf eines Notebook Geld sparen kann, wenn man sich eines mit der selben Grundarchitektur kauft ( selber Chip, selbe Shaderanzahl, selbe Ramart [GDDR3 bzw. GDDR5] nur alles niedriger Getaktet) und es dann via Afterburner oder EVGA Precision auf die Leistung einer der stärksten Grafikkarte aus der selben Grundarchitektur taktet.

Hier, das beste Notebook für 900 Euro was ich finden konnte:
Schenker Notebooks - Xtreme Mobile Gaming | mySN.de - A710 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 43,5cm (17.1") - Topangebot

Zum Text oben, mit dem übertakten :
9600m GS Kerntakt 430 Mhz, Shadertakt 1075 Mhz, Ramtakt 800 Mhz, 32 Piplines, 128 Bit
8700m GT Kerntakt 625 Mhz, Shadertakt 1250 Mhz, Ramtakt 800 Mhz, 32 Piplines, 128 Bit
Die 9700m GT hat sogar 1550 Mhz Shadertakt. Alle laufen über den G92 Chip.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*



Continental schrieb:


> Was heißt GÜU ? Ja dein Startbeitrag habe ich gelesen, also, du willst ein Notebook was momentan 899 Euro kostet, bei dem du dann im laufe der Zeit die CPU wechseln kannst, um dir Performence zu verbessern. Mit dem unteren Text möchte ich sagen, das man bei dem Kauf eines Notebook Geld sparen kann, wenn man sich eines mit der selben Grundarchitektur kauft ( selber Chip, selbe Shaderanzahl, selbe Ramart [GDDR3 bzw. GDDR5] nur alles niedriger Getaktet) und es dann via Afterburner oder EVGA Precision auf die Leistung einer der stärksten Grafikkarte aus der selben Grundarchitektur taktet.
> 
> Hier, das beste Notebook für 900 Euro was ich finden konnte:
> Schenker Notebooks - Xtreme Mobile Gaming | mySN.de - A710 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 43,5cm (17.1") - Topangebot


Hupps hatte mich vertippt meine statt GÜU eign GPU^^
Habe ich mir auch schon gedacht hat aber beispielsweise kein USB 3.0 und nur ne auflösung von 1440*900
und ungefähr 900, dürfen auch 950 oder so sein...


----------



## Continental (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Hupps hatte mich vertippt meine statt GÜU eign GPU^^
> Habe ich mir auch schon gedacht hat aber beispielsweise kein USB 3.0 und nur ne auflösung von 1440*900
> und ungefähr 900, dürfen auch 950 oder so sein...




Ja, ich guck mal heute Abend, muss nun noch eine Bericht schreiben. USB 3.0 ist eben schwer zu finden. Und die Grafikkarte haut einen bei diesem Notebook um. Kannst du eventuell auf ein Sandybridge Notebook warten ?
Weil Sandybridge unterstützt USB 3.0 auch ohne Tricks. Zudem würde ich mir so oder so erst dann ein Notebook kaufen ( wenn es möglich ist ), weil die alten i7 werden billiger.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*

Ich wollte mir eins nach Weihnachten holen, wann sollen die denn rauskommen??


----------



## Continental (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir eins nach Weihnachten holen, wann sollen die denn rauskommen??



Also die ersten kommen in den nächsten Wochen. Ich glaube aber die sind erst in der ersten Januarwoche verfügbar. Zudem dürften die Preis auch nicht ganz billig sein, aber sie habe mehr als 10 % mehr Leistung beim selben Takt.
Du kannst ja mal recherchieren. Mach ich auch mal und sage dir dann genauere Einzlheiten.

Naja bis die ersten bezahlbaren rauskommen wird es warscheinlich ende februar sein.

Wieso brauchst du USB 3.0 ? Ist auch eSata möglich oder hast du dann keine kompatibilität zu deinen Kollegen / Freunden ?


----------



## Mopedcruiser (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*



Continental schrieb:


> Also die ersten kommen in den nächsten Wochen. Ich glaube aber die sind erst in der ersten Januarwoche verfügbar. Zudem dürften die Preis auch nicht ganz billig sein, aber sie habe mehr als 10 % mehr Leistung beim selben Takt.
> Du kannst ja mal recherchieren. Mach ich auch mal und sage dir dann genauere Einzlheiten.
> 
> Naja bis die ersten bezahlbaren rauskommen wird es warscheinlich ende februar sein.
> ...


Also habe jetzt rausgefunden, das Sandy Bridge eine neue Intelgeneration ist die Neue Desktop sowie Mobile CPUs beinhaltet und 32nm bassiert und so einiges an Leistung bietet...
Kommt wirklich ab Januar raus...
Quelle: Vorstellung von ?Sandy Bridge? zur CES 2011 - 13.09.2010 - ComputerBase

Erm ich Check grad wieder ned was des mit meinen Kumpels zu tuen haben soll??
Ich will USB 3.0 nur wegen der Zukunfssicherung, wenn es sich Lohnt dafür Geräte zu kaufen... Kann man ned Nachrüsten wie CPU oder so was...


----------



## Continental (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Also habe jetzt rausgefunden, das Sandy Bridge eine neue Intelgeneration ist die Neue Desktop sowie Mobile CPUs beinhaltet und 32nm nm bassiert und so einiges an Leistung bietet...
> Quelle: Vorstellung von ?Sandy Bridge? zur CES 2011 - 13.09.2010 - ComputerBase
> 
> Erm ich Check grad wieder ned was des mit meinen Kumpels zu tuen haben soll??
> Ich will USB 3.0 nur wegen der Zukunfssicherung, wenn es sich Lohnt dafür Geräte zu kaufen... Kann man ned Nachrüsten wie CPU oder so was...



ja ich hab es halt mit den Kumpels 
Okay jetzt verstehe ich wieso du USB 3.0 haben möchtest. Was in dem Link steht war mir schon klar, mit dem recherchieren habe ich gemeint wann die ersten bezahlbaren in Notebooks erscheinen ( die ersten werden min. 1200 € kosten ) und wann die Notebooks dann verfügbar sind. Leider wohl erst Ende Februar....
ich guck mal in den nächsten Tagen nach ein paar Notebook.... spätestens Dienstrag Abend schicke ich die ein paar Links okay ?


----------



## Mopedcruiser (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*



Continental schrieb:


> ja ich hab es halt mit den Kumpels
> Okay jetzt verstehe ich wieso du USB 3.0 haben möchtest. Was in dem Link steht war mir schon klar, mit dem recherchieren habe ich gemeint wann die ersten bezahlbaren in Notebooks erscheinen ( die ersten werden min. 1200 € kosten ) und wann die Notebooks dann verfügbar sind. Leider wohl erst Ende Februar....
> ich guck mal in den nächsten Tagen nach ein paar Notebook.... spätestens Dienstrag Abend schicke ich die ein paar Links okay ?


Ne was meinst du, was wäre dann wenn meine Kumpels das hätten??
Schnelleres "Lan" oder was??
Ja gut, danach hab ich net geschaut wird mir aber vom Preis her dann doch etwwas zu Knüllig, kann mir nur vorstellen das die ältere Generation ein paar % Günstiger wird, aber bei Intel erwarte ich da nicht sehr viel...


----------



## Continental (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Ne was meinst du, was wäre dann wenn meine Kumpels das hätten??
> Schnelleres "Lan" oder was??
> Ja gut, danach hab ich net geschaut wird mir aber vom Preis her dann doch etwwas zu Knüllig, kann mir nur vorstellen das die ältere Generation ein paar % Günstiger wird, aber bei Intel erwarte ich da nicht sehr viel...



Mit dem USB 3.0 meint ich, ob du das für einen schnellen Datenaustausch unter Freunden brauchst da diese keine eSata kompatiblität besitzten und euch USB 2.0 zu langsam ist. Jetzt habe ich es aber verstanden.........
Zum Preis der Neuen, ich denke der schwächste i7 4 Core wird mit einer GTX 460 bestimmt nicht unter 1000 Euro zu haben sein ( Alleine wegen der Nachfrage, da nun z.B. USB 3.0 native unterstützt wird ). Und die 2 Core kommen so weit ich weis erst einen Monat später. Musst du aber mal im Sandy Bridge Forum gucken. Und die Preise von den Core 2 Prozessoren sind auch erst deutlich mit einer starken Ethaplierung der i7 gesunken.
Würde jetzt einen Kaufen oder in 3 Monaten, ich denke dazwischen wird sich wenig tun. Holle aber mal vorsichtshalber noch weitere Meinugen ein, aber am Ende gilt man kann nur schätzen wie sich die Preise entwickeln.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Jeder darf helfen^^*



Continental schrieb:


> Mit dem USB 3.0 meint ich, ob du das für einen schnellen Datenaustausch unter Freunden brauchst da diese keine eSata kompatiblität besitzten und euch USB 2.0 zu langsam ist. Jetzt habe ich es aber verstanden.........
> Zum Preis der Neuen, ich denke der schwächste i7 4 Core wird mit einer GTX 460 bestimmt nicht unter 1000 Euro zu haben sein ( Alleine wegen der Nachfrage, da nun z.B. USB 3.0 native unterstützt wird ). Und die 2 Core kommen so weit ich weis erst einen Monat später. Musst du aber mal im Sandy Bridge Forum gucken. Und die Preise von den Core 2 Prozessoren sind auch erst deutlich mit einer starken Ethaplierung der i7 gesunken.
> Würde jetzt einen Kaufen oder in 3 Monaten, ich denke dazwischen wird sich wenig tun. Holle aber mal vorsichtshalber noch weitere Meinugen ein, aber am Ende gilt man kann nur schätzen wie sich die Preise entwickeln.


Aha ok danke, warte jedenfalls mal auf weitere antworten die jederzeit Wilkommen sind!!!


----------



## Mopedcruiser (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*

Bitte um antworten!!


----------



## Mopedcruiser (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*

Kann mir hier keiner mehr helfen??


----------



## Psytis (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*

was genau suchst du denn jetzt?
es wurden sir ja schon ein paar ohne USB3 empfohlen. mit USB3 wirds etwas eng mit dem preis.
was ich so vom nach bzw aufrüsten gelesen habe, wie es mit mobile CPUs aussieht kann ich net sagen aber bei grafikkarten kannst dus fast vergessen. a, such mal einen lieferanten (ausser ebay) b, muss die erst mal reinpassen, bei NBs ist das nicht so eingfach und
c, preislich schauts da ganz schlecht aus


----------



## Mopedcruiser (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*

Achso ganz vergessen USB 3.0 ist nicht mehr so nötige das dies: Iomega eGo Portable PCI-Express-Adapterkarte für: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Also alles ausser USB 3.0 ist eign "Must to have"!!

Was genau meinst du mit:


> such mal einen lieferanten (ausser ebay) b, muss die erst mal reinpassen,


----------



## Andrenalin (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*

So, bei mir wird es nun auch Zeit für einen Systemwechsel (nach 5 Jahren mit AMD 3000+) soll nun ein Notebook ran.
Spieleanforderungen sind reine Rennsimulationen (rfactor, das neue F1 2010, ...)

Hab nun mal zwei zur Auswahl, wobei sich nur der Prozessor unterscheidet.

Bin mal über eure Meinung dazu gespannt:

Notebooks > ACER > Aspire > Acer Aspire 7745G-5464G50Mnks - Der Gamer bei notebooksbilliger.de

Notebooks > Gaming & Highend > Acer Aspire 7552G-N934G50Mnkk bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Mopedcruiser (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*



Andrenalin schrieb:


> So, bei mir wird es nun auch Zeit für einen Systemwechsel (nach 5 Jahren mit AMD 3000+) soll nun ein Notebook ran.
> Spieleanforderungen sind reine Rennsimulationen (rfactor, das neue F1 2010, ...)
> 
> Hab nun mal zwei zur Auswahl, wobei sich nur der Prozessor unterscheidet.
> ...


Wie ich sehe hast du meinen Thread nicht richtig verfolgt...


----------



## Andrenalin (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe hast du meinen Thread nicht richtig verfolgt...



Doch habe ich 

Aber hättest du meine Frage richtig gelesen wäre dir aufgefallen, dass meine eigentliche Frage lautet:

Intel oder AMD ?

Denn ansonsten sind diese zwei Acer identisch...

Und in diesem Thread wurden eigentlich nur über Intel-Prozessoren geschrieben, außer ich habe etwas überlesen.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*

Ließ dir den Startpost nochmal durch und dann antworte nochmal...


----------



## Andrenalin (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*

Sorry, ich finde da nix über AMD....


----------



## Mopedcruiser (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*

Na siehst du, da hast du die antwort doch schon...
Und finde mal nen AMD der nen i5 schlägt!!!


----------



## Andrenalin (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*

Oh, entschuldige dass ich in DEINEM Thread nach einem AMD gefragt habe. 

Darfst meine Anfrage gerne löschen.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*

1. kann ich ned
2. Ist nicht schlim
3. AMD wäre ok, wenn Turboboost... Und anständiger Takt
4. Wenn du glaubst 4x2.0Ghz wären besser als 2x2,93 oder einen 720QM mit 4x2,9 im Turboboost, dann solltest du dich nochmal erkunden...


----------



## Andrenalin (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*

Zu Punkt 2 : Danke.

Zu Punkt 4: Deshalb bin ich ja hier. Ich habe keine Ahnung von der "neuen" PC-Technik. Dachte nur, der AMD würde für meine Ansprüche genügen.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*

Achso sry habs noch gar ned gerafft du suchst selber^^
Also wenn Acer für dich ok ist nimm den mit i5 460M
aber schau dir mal die bewertung an:
Tests - Acer Aspire 7745G-5464G50Mnks - Multimedianer mit Gamerblut in den Adern auf notebookjournal.de
Laut anderen Tests hat Acer immer eine schlechte Tastatur, haste ja vlt auch schon im Thead gelesen... bzw wieviel du ausgeben willst sollteste noch posten...


----------



## Continental (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*



Andrenalin schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 2 : Danke.
> 
> Zu Punkt 4: Deshalb bin ich ja hier. Ich habe keine Ahnung von der "neuen" PC-Technik. Dachte nur, der AMD würde für meine Ansprüche genügen.



AMD als Gamingnotebook ist "noch" quatsch. Einfach durch die niedrigen Ghz- Werte, da die meißten Spiele nur 2 Kerne auslasten. Gerade dann hat man es mit einem i7 der von 4x1,6 auf 2x2,8 Ghz umtaktet besser wie mit einem AMD der einfach zwei Kerne abschaltet, also dann auf 2x2,0 Ghz taktet. Das ganze steigert sich noch, indem Intel einen bessere Leistung pro Ghz besitzt. 

Nun zu dir Mopedcruiser, ich guck mal am Wochenende nach ein paar Notebooks. Habe da schon was im Visir.


----------



## Psytis (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Achso ganz vergessen USB 3.0 ist nicht mehr so nötige das dies: Iomega eGo Portable PCI-Express-Adapterkarte für: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Also alles ausser USB 3.0 ist eign "Must to have"!!
> 
> Was genau meinst du mit:


 
ich hab mal nach ersatzgrakas gesucht. hab nur einen in US gefunden der arsch teuer war und die graka war kaum besser als meine alte. und eine aus China über ebay brauch ich auch nicht.


----------



## Continental (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*



Psytis schrieb:


> ich hab mal nach ersatzgrakas gesucht. hab nur einen in US gefunden der arsch teuer war und die graka war kaum besser als meine alte. und eine aus China über ebay brauch ich auch nicht.



Ähm, es gibt da schon die ein oder andere "billige" Karte, die nicht aus China kommt. Aber es ist wie bei den Notebook Cpus. Man muss mehr zahlen für die selbe Leistung.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*



Continental schrieb:


> Nun zu dir Mopedcruiser, ich guck mal am Wochenende nach ein paar Notebooks. Habe da schon was im Visir.


Na das würde ich dann gerne mal erfahren...!!!


----------



## Continental (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*

Also, sry aber so langsam komm ich dann an meine Grenzen. Sortiert von Platz 1 zu Platz 4.
Platz:

1. 
Schenker Notebooks - Xtreme Mobile Gaming | mySN.de - A710 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 43,5cm (17.1") - Topangebot

2.
ALTERNATE - NOTEBOOK - Notebook - Gaming - MSI GX640-i7287LW7P

3.
Notebooks > ACER > Aspire > Acer Aspire 7745G-5464G50Mnks - Der Gamer bei notebooksbilliger.de

4.
Packard Bell iPower GX-DM-025GE P8700 NVIDIA GTX 260M bei eBay.de: (endet 15.12.10 15:29:45 MEZ)


----------



## Mopedcruiser (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*



Continental schrieb:


> Also, sry aber so langsam komm ich dann an meine Grenzen. Sortiert von Platz 1 zu Platz 4.
> Platz:
> 
> 1.
> ...



1. Auch mein Favorit leider aber nur 1440*900 Auflösung 

2. Wäre perfekt aber leider 15,4" gibts selbe nicht mit 17"??

3. Kenn ich natürlich bereits, aber laut Tests und alles ist Acer schonmal nicht in meiner auswahl!!

4. Ist eher ältere Hardware möchte ich eign auch ned...

Wird eign die Sandybridge Generation den selben Sockel wie die jetztigen haben??
Bzw. welchen Sockel haben denn die überhaupt??

Wäre eine Option vlt eine schlechtere CPU zu nehmen, die kann man ja Mühelos austauschen...!!!

Habe bei Hawkforce noch etwas gefunden, was haltet ihr davon: http://www.hawkforce.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p83_M17G4-Katana.html


----------



## Continental (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> 1. Auch mein Favorit leider aber nur 1440*900 Auflösung
> 
> 2. Wäre perfekt aber leider 15,4" gibts selbe nicht mit 17"??
> 
> ...


 

1. Schwestermodel für 1150 € mit 1920 x 1080 P

2. Schwestermodel für 1200 € mit 1920 x 1080 P

3. Eigentlich sehr gut, wenn du möchtest könnte ich meinen Freund fragen ob er nicht einmal ein paar Screenshot schickt um die Leistung aufzuzeigen. Ich durfte bei ihm Cyrsis Warhead auf höchste Dateistufe, 1600x900 Pixel und 2x AA spielen. 4xAA geht auch noch aber wird dann ohne OC knapp. 

4. Ja, ist schon sehr alt.

Zu deinem Link, das Notebook überzeugt mich weniger, da du ja wie ich verstanden habe eine gute, Grafikkarte haben möchtest. Innerhalb des nächsten Jahres kommt zwar nur Cyrsis mit hohen Anforderung, weswegen du dir über Zukunftstechnik keine all so großen Sorgen machen musst, was jetzt gut Läuft wird auch noch Ende nächste Jahres gut laufen. Aber ein 5730 ist dann auch etwas - naja zu schlecht.

Die Sandy Bridge bekommen einen neuen Chipsatz und werden daher egal wie der Sockel aussieht so oder so nicht für die momentanen Notebooks aufrüstbar sein. Sie verwenden aber auch nicht mehr den Sockel 988 weswegen es so oder so nicht funktionieren müsste.

Ja, ich schreibe oft so oder so


----------



## Mopedcruiser (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*



Continental schrieb:


> 1. Schwestermodel für 1150 € mit 1920 x 1080 P
> 
> 2. Schwestermodel für 1200 € mit 1920 x 1080 P
> 
> ...


1. Zu tuer

2. zu teuer

3. Ich zweifle ja nicht dem Display^^

4. Naja schon etwas alt und wie gesagt min. 2,8Ghz müssens zum Zocken bei der CPU sein... Wobei gerne auch ne schlechtere nehmen würde, wenns sich von der Grafikkarte lohnt... Da ja problemlos austauschbar...

Mir fällt jetzt auch erst auf, das das ne GDDR3 ist...
Ich würd mal sagen wenn die Grafikkarte wechselbar ist würd ich mich auch mit ner niedrigeren zufrieden geben.... Woher weiß ich ob eine Onboard ist oder nicht??

Aha ok, aber ich glaube bis die Sandybridge mit guter Grafik in meinem Preisbereich ist, kann ich noch en Jahr warten...

PS: Was ist mit diesem: http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=213_249&products_id=4736

http://www.one.de/shop/product_info...=config&products_id=3923&grt=1&tar=19&nav=off


----------



## Continental (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> 1. Zu tuer
> 
> 2. zu teuer
> 
> ...


 

Da hilft nur Hersteller fragen, da die Grafikkarte aber nicht konfigurierbar ist würde ich behaupten das sie Onboard ist. Zudem ist das Restliche System sch.... wenn du die Leistung des mysn erreichst bist du schon bei über 900 € mit einer schlechteren Grafikkarte. 

Bei dem Mysn kannst du ml anfragen ob sie dir für einen Aufpreis nicht einen 1920 x 1080 Pixel Display einbauen. Oder du kannst dir einen bei eBay kaufe, so ab 125 € müsste einer verfügbar sein. Aber bei der Größe ist das nicht so tragisch wenn der Display "nur" 1440 x 900 Pixel hat. Mein altes Notebook hatte auch so viel... nicht schlim.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*

Hab schon angefragt... Ist nicht machbar... 
Öhm einen Display bei Ebay kaufen?? Meinst du das jetzt?

Also gibt es die Grafikkartne auch in 2erlei Versionen einmal Onboard und einmal PCIE (oder wie nennt man das im Laptop)
Mir ist aufgefallen das man die GT425M nie wechseln kann also Onboard, bei einer ATI kann man das schwer sagen da die meisten Hersteller sind wo man eh nichts konfigurieren kann... Aber OneNotebooks sinf mit einer HD5870 konfigurierbar...

Wieso sollte das tragisch sein?? Ich zocke aber nicht nur, sondern würde auch gern Filme in höchster Qualität schaun!!!


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*

filme in höchster qulität kannst du genauso mit ner intel ^^


----------



## Mopedcruiser (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*

Erm mit ner Intel??
Wenn du Intel Graphik meinst das ist ja klar, aber wenn der Display nicht mehr hat...


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*

wirds runterskaliert und ist immer noch die beste quali...
ich guck andauernd full hd filme auf meinem edge 13...hat auch nur hd ready auflösung.
1080p iwrd dann einfach runterskaliert und sieht immer noch top aus


----------



## Mopedcruiser (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*

Ja aber1440*1900 was wird das dann wohl sein?????
Ist das überhaupt schon HD? Kann ich mir nämlich vorstellen!

Wobei ich glaub ne Idee hab!


----------



## Continental (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Hab schon angefragt... Ist nicht machbar...
> Öhm einen Display bei Ebay kaufen?? Meinst du das jetzt?
> 
> Also gibt es die Grafikkartne auch in 2erlei Versionen einmal Onboard und einmal PCIE (oder wie nennt man das im Laptop)
> ...


 

Ja, man kann Displays bei eBay kaufen.

Bei Notebooks gibt es MXM, MXM II, MXMIII Format oder Onboard. Da hilft es eigentlich nur Testbericht durch zulesen oder den Hersteller fragen. In der Regel sind bis auf die High End der jeweiligen Generation alle Onboard.
z.B.
8500, teils 8600
9300, 9400, 9500, teils 9600,
105,120,150,
220,230,240,250,
310,320,325,330,335
420,425,435,445,450 sind idR Onbord

Auf MXM II
teils 8600,
 teils 9500,
 teils 130

Auf MXM III
teils 8700,8800,
teils 9600, teils 9700, meist 9800
260, 280, 285
360
460, 470, 480

Bei ATI 
teils 4650, teils 4670, 4870, teils 5830, teils 5850, 5870 sind MXMs, der Rest bis auf wenige der 3000 Serie sind idR Onboard.

Diese Angaben sind aber ohne Gewähr.....

Zu den Filmen:Ist natürlich 1920 x 1080 sinvoll. Aber da ist es eventuell besser sich einen Monitor dazu zu kaufen... Da die preise nicht billig sind, wenn ein Full HD Display im Notebook sein sollte. Oder wie schon erwähnt einfach einen bei eBay kaufen und einen Wechsel vornehmen.


----------



## Continental (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Ja aber1440*1900 was wird das dann wohl sein?????
> Ist das überhaupt schon HD? Kann ich mir nämlich vorstellen!
> 
> Wobei ich glaub ne Idee hab!


 
Ja, HD ist ab 1280x720, aber eine Intel HD kann keine Full HD Filme flüssig darstellen. Mein Freund mommt meit seinem E6750 und einer 9800 GTX UC schon an die Grenzen.......


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> UPDATE*

weiß ja nicht was er da hat, aber ich bekomm full-hd mit meiner intel hin.
heute in wall street 2 reingeschaut.
1080p. läuft absolut flüssig


----------



## Mopedcruiser (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*



Continental schrieb:


> Ja, man kann Displays bei eBay kaufen.
> 
> Bei Notebooks gibt es MXM, MXM II, MXMIII Format oder Onboard. Da hilft es eigentlich nur Testbericht durch zulesen oder den Hersteller fragen. In der Regel sind bis auf die High End der jeweiligen Generation alle Onboard.
> z.B.
> ...


AAha hab zwar nichts geblickt... Aber Egal...

Einen dazu kaufen, und per HDMI anschließen brauchte ich ned...Hab nen 24" mit FULL HD für meinen Desktop gerät und bringt mir unterwegs nichts...

Ich chätze nicht das ein wechsel so einfach ist...

PS: Bitte auf meine neue suche achten!! Aber ich glaub ich nehm den MSI...


----------



## Continental (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> Ähnliche Hersteller wie: Mysn, Deviltech, hawkforce*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> AAha hab zwar nichts geblickt... Aber Egal...
> 
> Einen dazu kaufen, und per HDMI anschließen brauchte ich ned...Hab nen 24" mit FULL HD für meinen Desktop gerät und bringt mir unterwegs nichts...
> 
> ...


 
Hier ein Notebookdisplay, hat aber nur 1440x900 P ist nur zum zeigen : 
Display für TOSHIBA Satellite P100 * LTN170WX-L05 * bei eBay.de: Notebook-Hardware (endet 02.01.11 11:07:51 MEZ)

Was ist den deine neue Suche ?
P.S. würde den Mysn nehem, desen Grafikkarte hat fast 13000 Punkt, die 5850 hat fast 10000 Punkte. Schon ein großer Unterschied. Zudem kannst du bei dem mysn im laufe der Jahr für unter 200 € eine Quadcore einbauen. Ich denke so Ende nächsten Jahres, wenn die Sandy Bridge sich etabliert haben wird ein i7-840QM für unter 200 zu kaufen sein. Biss auf der i7-940XM werden alle warscheinlich unter 250 € verfügbar sein.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> UPDATE*

Jo also akzeptiere jetzt auch 15"
Ey denkt ihr das hier ist von Alternate ein sonderangebot: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Notebook/MSI/GX640-i7287LW7P/665194/?
Finde das niergendswo sonst für unter 1000€..
Was mir da noch auffällt da steht nichts von Turboboost und ob es ne GDDR3 oder DDR3 GPU ist...
Woher weiß ich denn ob der Lappi nen Turboost hat oder nicht?


----------



## Continental (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> UPDATE*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Jo also akzeptiere jetzt auch 15"
> Ey denkt ihr das hier ist von Alternate ein sonderangebot: ALTERNATE - NOTEBOOK - Notebook - MSI - MSI GX640-i7287LW7P
> Finde das niergendswo sonst für unter 1000€..
> Was mir da noch auffällt da steht nichts von Turboboost und ob es ne GDDR3 oder DDR3 GPU ist...
> Woher weiß ich denn ob der Lappi nen Turboost hat oder nicht?


 
Du meinst GDDR3 und GDDR5, und dieses Gerät hat GDDR5, also schneller. Zudem, ja 899 sind billig für diese Ausstattung. 
Ganz einfach, alle i5 und i7 haben Turboboost. Dieser CPU Taktet im Boost auf bis zu 2,8 Ghz hoch.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> UPDATE*

Das weiß ich auch, aber steht da eben nicht... Darum gehts mir...
Was denkst du, wie lange wird das noch so vorhanden sein??
Meinst du eine 5850 wird austauschbar sein oder denkst du die reicht die nächsten 2-3 jahre was Gaming angeht??
Woher weißt du das die GDDR5 hat??


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> UPDATE*

das mit turbo boost stimmt da glaub ich nicht ganz.
hab letztens in ner c't ode rso gelesen, dass der turbo-boost nicht regelmäßig einsetzt , sondern nur bei 2 kernen und nicht bei allen vieren. wenn der prozessor so belastet wird, adss alle 4 gebraucht werden soll das iwie bei 4x2,2 oder so enden


----------



## Mopedcruiser (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> UPDATE*



BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> das mit turbo boost stimmt da glaub ich nicht ganz.
> hab letztens in ner c't ode rso gelesen, dass der turbo-boost nicht regelmäßig einsetzt , sondern nur bei 2 kernen und nicht bei allen vieren. wenn der prozessor so belastet wird, adss alle 4 gebraucht werden soll das iwie bei 4x2,2 oder so enden


Das wäre dann aber angaben betrug, fnde es ja gut das wenn er nur 2 Kerne braucht nur 2 Taktet, aber wenn angegeben wird das er 4x2,8/9 hat erwartet man das doch auch????!!!!


----------



## Continental (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> UPDATE*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Das weiß ich auch, aber steht da eben nicht... Darum gehts mir...
> Was denkst du, wie lange wird das noch so vorhanden sein??
> Meinst du eine 5850 wird austauschbar sein oder denkst du die reicht die nächsten 2-3 jahre was Gaming angeht??
> Woher weißt du das die GDDR5 hat??


 
Für ein Jahr reicht die 5850 schon, für 2 Jahre warscheinlich, mehr aber nicht. MSI gehört zu den Hardware Tunern schlcht hin, daher denke ich das es warscheinlich eine Onboard ist. Könnte aber genauso gut eine MXM sein, sry kann ich nicht beantworten. Rufe mal den Hersteller an. 

Das es GDDR5 ist weis ich durch einfaches, kurzes googlen:
News - MSI GX640 / GX740 - Details zu den neuen Gamern von MSI auf notebookjournal.de

Und zum Turboboost, ich habe gemerkt, dass ich 4x2,8 Ghz geschrieben habe. Dies stimmt nicht, daher habe ich schnell in eifach nur 2,8 Ghz umgewandelt. Ja, der CPU hat Turboboost, Taktet aber ( glaube ich, bin mir nicht sicher ) :
4 x 1,86
2 x 2,66
1 x 2,80 Ghz


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> UPDATE*

intel schreibt ja auch nur turbo-boost bis 2,8 , aber nicht 4x2,8
also ist das kein betrug.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> UPDATE*



Continental schrieb:


> Für ein Jahr reicht die 5850 schon, für 2 Jahre warscheinlich, mehr aber nicht. MSI gehört zu den Hardware Tunern schlcht hin, daher denke ich das es warscheinlich eine Onboard ist. Könnte aber genauso gut eine MXM sein, sry kann ich nicht beantworten. Rufe mal den Hersteller an.
> 
> Das es GDDR5 ist weis ich durch einfaches, kurzes googlen:
> News - MSI GX640 / GX740 - Details zu den neuen Gamern von MSI auf notebookjournal.de
> ...



Erm warum wird dann immer behaupptet das die CPU Standard 4x1,7 und im Turboboost 4x2,8 hat??
Lohnt sich diese dann zum zocken??


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> UPDATE*

das mit den vier kernen trägt eig nichts zu games bei, da noch sehr wenige wirklich 4 kerne unterstützen..manche spiele stürzen sogar glaub ich bei 4 kernen ab (aber unter vorsichtiger äußerung!)
die meisten brauchen pder unterstützen nur zwei kerne.
ehm...keiner schreibt wirklich turbo 4x2,8


----------



## Mopedcruiser (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> UPDATE*



BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> das mit den vier kernen trägt eig nichts zu games bei, da noch sehr wenige wirklich 4 kerne unterstützen..manche spiele stürzen sogar glaub ich bei 4 kernen ab (aber unter vorsichtiger äußerung!)
> die meisten brauchen pder unterstützen nur zwei kerne.
> ehm...keiner schreibt wirklich turbo 4x2,8


Mhmm ok, habe nochmal nachgeschaut und die information wie hier gefunden: Notebooks > ACER > Aspire > Acer Aspire 5942G-728G64WN bei notebooksbilliger.de
Das stimmt da hab ich mich geirrt, aber woher soll man denn bitte schön genau wissen wie der Turboboost taktet wenn das nicht angegeben wird??

Lohnt sich die CPU dann für 1 Jahr oder so zum zocken??


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> UPDATE*

1 jahr? glaub du kommst damit eig gut 2 jahre um die runden...mit der zeit zwar nicht vieles auf high oder so, da die berechnung der sachen einfach eine höhere leistung braucht, aber das nächste jahr auf jeden fall noch. würde ich mal sagen


----------



## Mopedcruiser (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> UPDATE*



BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> 1 jahr? glaub du kommst damit eig gut 2 jahre um die runden...mit der zeit zwar nicht vieles auf high oder so, da die berechnung der sachen einfach eine höhere leistung braucht, aber das nächste jahr auf jeden fall noch. würde ich mal sagen


Aha ok dann nehm ich den!
Was denkt ihr wie lange wird der für den Preis zu haben sein??


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> UPDATE*

moment. fragtest du wie lange du mit dem acer um die runden kommst, oder  mit dem msi?
mit dem acer eher weniger. der prozessor naja okay, ist der kleinste i7 quad
aber de gfk macht mir eher sorgen,, da das nur ddr3 ram ist...die gfk mit ddr5 ram wäre da schon besser


----------



## Mopedcruiser (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> UPDATE*

Wie bitte Acer soll ich jetzt lachen???
Ich hab hier min. schon auf jeder Seite 1mal gesagt das ich Acerschrott nicht will!!!
Und schau dir mal die unterschiede an, da brauch ich doch nichts mehr zu sagen!!!


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> UPDATE*

ja wollte shon grad meine..acer ist schrott...aber da die frage son bisschen komisch unter dem post mit dem acer war, dachte ch du meinst den...


----------



## Mopedcruiser (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> UPDATE*

Ich hab den doch nur als beispiel genoemen weil dort der Turboboost drann steht also bitte!!!


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> UPDATE*

aso okay


----------



## Mopedcruiser (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> UPDATE*

Und ausserdem wenn ich schon 8/900 sag und die wahl zwischen 899€ MSI oder 1499€ Acer hab...


----------



## Continental (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> UPDATE*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Mhmm ok, habe nochmal nachgeschaut und die information wie hier gefunden: Notebooks > ACER > Aspire > Acer Aspire 5942G-728G64WN bei notebooksbilliger.de
> Das stimmt da hab ich mich geirrt, aber woher soll man denn bitte schön genau wissen wie der Turboboost taktet wenn das nicht angegeben wird??
> 
> Lohnt sich die CPU dann für 1 Jahr oder so zum zocken??


 
Ja, damit kommst du gut durch. Die 2 x 2,66 Ghz reichen in spielen. Im Vergleich bei Benchmarks:
i7-980x ca. 7500
i7-950  ca. 5300
i7-920  ca. 4700
i7-940qx ca. 4100
i7-740qm ca. 3300
i7-720qm ca. 3100
qx9300 ca. 3800
der beliebte e6750 hat 2500

Dies ist eine sehr begrenzte Auswahl von Prozessoren. Dient aber zu sehen, wo stark so ein 720 ist, der hat so einiges drauf. Und sollte reichen, für 1-2 Jahre. Cyrsis unterstützt bereits Quadcore, daher helfen die 4 Kerne schon, für den Rest gilt, dass nur 2 Kerne ausgelasstet werden.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> UPDATE*



BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> 1 jahr? glaub du kommst damit eig gut 2 jahre um die runden...mit der zeit zwar nicht vieles auf high oder so, da die berechnung der sachen einfach eine höhere leistung braucht, aber das nächste jahr auf jeden fall noch. würde ich mal sagen





Continental schrieb:


> Ja, damit kommst du gut durch. Die 2 x 2,66 Ghz reichen in spielen. Im Vergleich bei Benchmarks:
> i7-980x ca. 7500
> i7-950  ca. 5300
> i7-920  ca. 4700
> ...



Ich würd mal sagen 2 Jahre wird schwierig, weil da dann die GPU nich ganz so mitkommt


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> UPDATE*

ich sagte, ja, 2 jahre pauschal, aber mit der zeit nimmt die detailauflösung und sonstige einstellungen ab., spricht man geht immer mehr gegen low-einstellungen


----------



## Mopedcruiser (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ -> UPDATE*



BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> ich sagte, ja, 2 jahre pauschal, aber mit der zeit nimmt die detailauflösung und sonstige einstellungen ab., spricht man geht immer mehr gegen low-einstellungen


Jo und i-wann gehts halt gar nicht mehr wenn die HW nich mehr reicht 
Hey was haltet ihr hiervon??: http://www.hawkforce.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p110_M15G-Katana-XMO3.html


----------



## Mopedcruiser (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: DA!!!!Laptop für ca. 8/900€ Entscheidungshilfe!!!!!*

Brauche dringend antworten!!


----------



## Continental (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: DA!!!!Laptop für ca. 8/900€ Entscheidungshilfe!!!!!*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Brauche dringend antworten!!



Nicht viel, die GTX 460 hat 120%, die 5850 105% und die 5870 120% der Leistung einee GTX 260. Zudem haben alle auch noch DX11 und nicht wie die GTX 260 DX10


----------



## Mopedcruiser (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ Entscheidungshilfe!*

Ok, wie gut das ich gestern noch bestellt hate der ist grad bei Alternate gar nicht mehr verfügbar!!!!!


----------



## Continental (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ Entscheidungshilfe!*



Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> Ok, wie gut das ich gestern noch bestellt hate der ist grad bei Alternate gar nicht mehr verfügbar!!!!!




Glückwunsch, wird bestimmt ein super Notebook. Die 5850 mit GDDR5 hat deutlich mehr leistung als die 5850 mit GDDR3, und die is ja schon gut. Du wirst viel Spaß haben.
Schriebe dann später mal wie das Notebook so ist.....


----------



## Mopedcruiser (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Laptop für ca. 8/900€ Entscheidungshilfe!*



Continental schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, wird bestimmt ein super Notebook. Die 5850 mit GDDR5 hat deutlich mehr leistung als die 5850 mit GDDR3, und die is ja schon gut. Du wirst viel Spaß haben.
> Schriebe dann später mal wie das Notebook so ist.....


Muss jetzt erstmal ankommen, hoffentlich morgen 
Und dann in Ruhe testen!!!!!


----------

